# Quick survey for cat owners. :D



## Meowy Catkin (27 March 2018)

Q1. How many prawns should a cat be fed?

a) None
b) I'll give them a couple as a treat if I'm cooking prawns anyway
c) They make good cat treats as my cats love them, so they are good rewards during training sessions
d) Sorry, got to dash to the shop, my cat is sobbing their little heart out as I've run out of prawns



Q2. How often should you do your cat's hot water bottle?

a) My cat doesn't have a hot water bottle
b) If the heating stopped working and it was cold, I would do a hot water bottle for my cat
c) I will do my cat a hot water bottle before I go to bed during the winter
d) My cat would be sad if their hot water bottle was cold, so I keep it warm and make sure that (s)he also has their favourite toy and blanket in their basket
e) I've given up on hot water bottles and have a heated blanket for my cat instead


----------



## FubsyMog (27 March 2018)

Both my cats go daft at the smell of prawns, but if I actually give them one, they look at it as if it's poison!

As for hot water bottles - surely they main function of a cat is to BE a furry heater for me! :-D

Cats are probably on the phone to RSPCA as we speak, for my blatant disregard for their feelings!


----------



## Zero00000 (27 March 2018)

My cats do not get fed prawns and my cats do not get hot water bottles


----------



## Circe (27 March 2018)

My cats dont like prawns.... they prefer tuna or salmon.
I do a hot water bottle for one of the cats in winter, as our living room gets bitter cold and she isn't warm enough in her duvet, and doesn't like sharing the bed with us and the other cat. 
Yes, they are a little bit spoilt
Kx


----------



## DabDab (27 March 2018)

Hahaha, great quiz.

I feel like the answers to your questions would be misleading... He may not get prawns, but he does get pretty much anything he wants. All previous cats that I've lived with have, broadly speaking, been tolerated. This cat however, is wonderful


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 March 2018)

Thanks for answering everyone. 

I think that it would be acceptable to replace 'prawns' with anything that your cat really likes but isn't a specific cat food eg chicken or tuna. 

If anyone had answered 'd' for both questions, I would be wondering if my Mum had joined the forum as the questions are very much inspired by her. She is a bit soft on the cats and yes, she does buy prawns especially for her cat. 

Like FM, I think that my cat should warm me up, although he got into bed last night and he was a bit soggy as it was raining. Not so much fun for me, but he was happy. Oh lordy... I think my Mum has taught me well!


----------



## FubsyMog (27 March 2018)

In that case, OP, they do get 'non-cat-food' treats the odd time, if we happen to have some bits left over. The old grumpy cat gets the stringy bits off a chicken that I don't like. The young brat has a serious penchant for squirty cream - to the extent that we keep a tin in the fridge to shake when the little beggar is in one of his maurauding moods and refuses to come in at night - he's there like a rocket, hasn't failed yet. For the tiny drop of it I actually give him, it's barely worth his while, but the lure is strong!

Same young brat loves getting dried off with a towel when he comes in soaking, to the extent that he will come in, get dried, and immediately go out to get soaked again to bring forth further drying. I have now implemented a sort of one-towel-session rule.

I sound utterly bats!


----------



## JillA (27 March 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			My cats do not get fed prawns and my cats do not get hot water bottles
		
Click to expand...

This.......with bells on lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 March 2018)

Don't worry, I towel dry my cat sometimes too.


----------



## FubsyMog (27 March 2018)

Faracat said:



			Don't worry, I towel dry my cat sometimes too. 

Click to expand...

That actually makes me feel marginally less mad! We should have some sort of 'My cat thinks I'm a day spa' clique!


----------



## skint1 (27 March 2018)

My cat has diced chicken breast as a treat, but he refuses to have a hot water bottle, he much prefers to curl up on the head of his servants when they are trying to sleep


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 March 2018)

My 4 very spoilt cats don't get prawns because they make them barf big time. Blue is my junk child and loves anything processed, chicken, ham, pancakes, yoghurt, toast and honey in fact she thinks she is a human dustbin. Sparkle rarely leaves her bed to eat anything before noon and then it has to be top end cat food only. Spagbol the fluffy blind one can't eat treats because his Persian face precludes him from anything other than licking pate. Good golly Miss Holly eats anything that's on offer despite being 15 years old and having no teeth left. She can devour a curry faster than I can and don't we know about it the next day.

Hot water bottles are surplus to requirement when you have a human who not only keeps you warm but strokes you when you purr in their ear.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 March 2018)

Tinned tuna is my cats choice, they even know the sound of the outer cellophane on a pack of 4 and come running. No hot water bottles though. Theyre young and live in a house with central heating.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2018)

One of mine gets cheese every time we have any. She goes wild for it. A previous female would do anything for plain crisps. We don't keep prawns in the house, only eat them when we are out, but SiL buys prawns just for hers. 

We did used to have a tower of heated beds but we needed the space for the ground source heat pump compressors, so they had to go.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 March 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			My cats do not get fed prawns and my cats do not get hot water bottles
		
Click to expand...

ditto. they do each have a radiator bed though and the heating's been on constant since beginning of december lol.


----------



## Keith_Beef (28 March 2018)

I've never given Tabitha any kind of seafood; we rarely eat it at home, anyway, so any leftovers she gets are going to be animal flesh.

She doesn't have a hot water bottle, either, or a bed. In fact, I don't know where she sleeps... under a bush, in next-door's half-ruined lean-to, or in another house in the neighbourhood... all are possible.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 March 2018)

Does answering "a" to both make me mean or normal?


----------



## 9tails (29 March 2018)

Faracat said:



			she does buy prawns especially for her cat. 

Click to expand...

Doesn't every cat owned person do this?


----------



## Keith_Beef (29 March 2018)

9tails said:



			Doesn't every cat owned person do this?
		
Click to expand...

When I was a kid, a neighbour used to go to the bakery and get, either really cheaply or for free, the previous day's unsold teacakes that she would break up and scatter for the birds.

Then she noticed that our cat, Lucy, was picking out the sultanas from the broken bits of teacake on the ground...

So she started sorting out some of the sultanas and would put them in a little dish inside her kitchen; that way she could keep Lucy shut indoors the time it took for the birds to come and eat the rest of the teacakes.


----------



## DabDab (29 March 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Does answering "a" to both make me mean or normal? 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure... But I'm still puzzling over the answer c to the first question... Training session? Cat? Surely not


----------



## texas (29 March 2018)

One of my neighbour's cats eats exclusively prawns.  The other eats plain normal cat food.  My cat goes round and steals prawns and dreamies.  I only buy him prawns if I need to get him to eat tablets!  No electric blanket for the cats, but if I go away in the winter I will leave the heating on a timer just for them.


----------



## alainax (29 March 2018)

I buy my cat his own fresh prawns, us humans eat frozen. Never a hot water bottle, what If he burst it and got wet! Electric pet bed of course, and 7ft cat tree against the 7ft radiator. Wee cat got 6 months of pan fried chicken breast when  she was ill, we had frozen pizza whilst I cooked her dinner. ( tbf, she was terminally ill).

Yup, I know, crazy cat lady.


----------

